# Not sure what she was doing...



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

... last night I'm in bed reading, she's sitting next to me and I look over to see this:










Figured by the time I got the digi-cam she'd tuck it back in but nope. Just sat there letting me take a couple pics for minutes until I grabbed it (oh come you would try to on yours!)


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Sometimes I think they forget what they're doing mid-lick and then are too absent-minded to pull it back in. Nice pics, ralphcor.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

how funny!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

her little tounge is so cute!
My cat did that once...I had to grab it too! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I have seen Velvet do that too, and yes, I grabbed it. I couldn't resist either!  
Cute pictures!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Of course I grabbed it! They're irresistable! She's adorable.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

She looks like a piece of jewlery !


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh that was such a funny shot! Now that is a Kodak moment :wink:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh cute, my Lemur does that too.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Awww, she's so cute!


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

:lol: :lol: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hahahahha very nice picture. hahaha i can't help but laugh when i see it.. cute cute


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They say cats stick out their tounges when they are extremely happy and content. Must have been a good book you were reading!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I absolutely love it when cats do that. My Jack does it often -- I think he starts falling asleep while cleaning himself. Sometimes he does it while laying on his back. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol: Now that's TIRED! I'll bet it's cute.


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

awww! hehe how cute. I particularly like the 2nd photo. Very sweet


----------

